# Charter Membership



## Bambam

*****Charter Membership*****

Just a note to those of you who have either been trying to sign up for or renew charter membership recently. Tony (Site developer and general FF God) had to suspend it for a time but it has now been reactivated.

£14.99 annual membership
£2.99 monthly membership.

FF costs over £300 a month to run and exists solely on charter subscriptions and member donations. If you have received support here, I strongly urge you to give something back and sign up. If you can't afford this (or don't want to become a charter member) but want to make a donation to FF anyway, you can do so via paypal to [email protected]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The current yearly charter package includes..... 
* A Free high quality silicon wristband to help you identify other FF's at your clinic!
* A Free FertilityFriends.co.uk pen!
* Your very own picture albums (public or private) in the FF Gallery
* Access to nearly 100 games in the staff games arcade
* Extra functions when posting messages - a rainbow of fab colours to choose from! add photo's to your posts (via Attachments)
* 10 times More space than regular members in your Instant Messaging inbox
* The ability to save drafts of posts
* Access to our private charter area where you can discuss and suggest improvements for the site
* Secret Smiley Codes!
* Mood Bears - let your friends know your mood just be reading your posts
* Fun in our play shop! Earn credits on the forum and spend them buying your friends virtual flowers or something for yourself! All without spending a penny!

As a Charter member you will be the first to know about exclusive new features and any test runs of new facilities. 
You will be identified on our forum by the light blue colour of your profile username and also with the title 'Charter Member' under your name showing everyone else that you have helped to support the site!

Members wishing to help us and become a Charter member can then do so via their user profile.

So What happens with monies raised through Charter Membership?

We plough all monies raised directly back into the running and development of the website.

The overheads of running this website are surprisingly high. Not only do we have to cover the daily maintenance and any upgrades for our dedicated hardware, but we also have to pay for the datacenter space to store our server, the bandwidth that we consume, accountants fee's, phone costs (we deal with the media daily), Leasing our Chat Service and that's just the start.

Want to say thank you to Fertility Friends and help us grow? 
CLICK HERE​


----------

